# Operating Sys update glitches



## JFBev (May 16, 2018)

Hi all from Bev the nerdette!

Is anyone having bigger-than-usual problems with operating system updates?  

My rant:

I have two laptops (different brands) and every time there's a major OS update (the one that starts with "W" ...), my beta (test) machine usually fails to update, which necessitates a "rescue me" tech session and a reload of the entire system.  [   ] <- swearing space ... Happens about twice each year.  What's different this time is that my normal machine which is not used for their testing is the one that clogged up.  At this moment, it's 22% complete so will take a couple more hours, and that's at 60 meg speed... 

I maintain settings at the lowest visibility possible re: cookies, tracking, etc.  Which means, of course, that I have to go back down to reset all of those when these reloads have to happen.  Not to mention my anti-virus settings.  Sigh.

Just wondering if other machines are clogging up like this.  It seems to be a difference in degree, not in kind, but for the first time I am thinking about whether I should consider the fruit brand as a second machine, and how difficult would it be to have different versions of all my software apps for the different OS's.  Ugh.

Any thoughts?  Even just commiseration support would be helpful...


----------



## Don M. (May 16, 2018)

I've upgraded to W10 shortly after it was announced, and have had virtually no problems....my system has never locked up, etc.  I did have a minor issue after the latest large Windows upgrade, a couple of weeks ago....my Yahoo mail contacts "disappeared", but I sent Yahoo a note, and they acknowledged the problem, and 2 days later it was fixed.  However, I do not have a "store" PC....I ordered this desktop from CyberPowerPC about 4 years ago, and specified what components I wanted.  IMO, most of the PC's sold in the stores use the lowest quality components they can get away with.


----------



## Mike (May 17, 2018)

Hard luck Bev with your slow events, you being computer
saavy, means that I shouldn't ask this, but I will anyway,
are your laptops plugged in to the mains electricity while
this is happening, or are they dependent on battery alone?

I threw my last laptop in the bin a couple of months ago
and I know not much about them, but I did notice that
if it was not plugged in, then things tool for ever to happen.

To answer your question, (I have a desktop) and never
notice upgrades until they happen at the wrong time and
interfere with whatever I am doing, so no "go slow" here.

I have noticed lately though, (I am running Windows 10,
Mozilla FireFox and Google), that any time I have been in
Gmail my system freezes, I am not sure for how long as I
"X" the Mozilla and start again, now it seems to spread in
all things Google, yesterday I used "Google Maps", not
"Google Earth" and the same freeze happened.

I hope that you get to the bottom of your problem.

Mike.


----------

